# Sand as a substrate in plants tank?



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm looking to start planting in my 10 gallon and I have half sand and half marbles as my substrate, is it okay to plant my plants in the sand or do i need to buy a new type of substrate?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

what type of plants were you wanting? and what would the lighting be?


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm looking to get some hair grass and some Baby tears and I have a 24W 6400K light.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sand is great for plants, it's easier for plants to grab hold in the substrate.

All substrates (including plant substrates) are inert other than soil, they hold no nutrient values for the plants. Plant substrates just add some minerals and are usually clay or lava rock based which makes it easier for the plants to root, even better than sand but honestly if you do just sand and root tabs through the tank, your plants will look fantastic as long as you have the right lighting and fertilizers as well


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yeah i agree about the ferts! a planted tank is really worth it, just as long as you set it up right so they thrive! im really a fan of the look that sand has in a tank, its just so natrual looking! i hope your plants do well for you!


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Okie dokie!!! Thanks so much for the help, are there any ferts that y'all recommend or will any suffice?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Dwarf Hairgrass needs LOTS of root ferts/tabs, I prefer SeaChem's line of ferts though there are plenty other good ferts out there as well. I use a mix of API Root tabs, SeaChem's Root Tabs and even Jobes plant sticks from walmart in the garden section (I break mine in thirds and push in the sand).

How big is the tank, a 10 gallon? larger? If you're doing regular Baby Tears then you won't need CO2 but you'll still need high lighting and good ferts for them to survive, Dwarf Baby Tears would not survive without CO2 injection.

I use SeaChem's Flourish Comprehensive (NOT Excel, that's different) for my main fert, I dose 1 drop per gallon twice weekly.


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

its a 10 gallon and they are regular baby tears, I have considered setting up CO2 but since it was not very heavily planted I didn't think I would need any, I do have a Anubias and a moss ball as well as some duck weed in the tank already do you think I need to add CO2?


----------



## Raye (Feb 5, 2013)

Cryztyle said:


> its a 10 gallon and they are regular baby tears, I have considered setting up CO2 but since it was not very heavily planted I didn't think I would need any, I do have a Anubias and a moss ball as well as some duck weed in the tank already do you think I need to add CO2?


nah, those plants + baby tears are fine without CO2. the dwarf hair grass you were considering probably won't carpet though. look into dwarf saggitaria instead. c:


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, Thank you all so much for the information!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, any carpet plant is gonna need CO2 and a decent light. As for dwarf sag mention by Raye. You don't really need CO2 for it and you might need a decent light. Dwarf sag is a great carpet plant, but the only down fall is how tall it can get. For a 10g tank, dwarf sag would be great for midground plant.

When I do a planted tank, if it's dwarf hair grass or dwarf baby tears. I would all ways run with a rich nutrient substrate and a nice light. Soil will all ways be the number one substrate in all my tanks. I used to have eco-complete, but after using ADA aquasoil in my tanks, I'm never looking back. It took me 2 weeks to grow a full carpet of dwarf baby tears, using aqua soil.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I used to have eco-complete, but after using ADA aquasoil in my tanks, I'm never looking back. It took me 2 weeks to grow a full carpet of dwarf baby tears, using aqua soil.



 Methinks I feel a rescape coming on! Need me some ADA! my p. helferi arne;t carpeting at all... or growing that I can see. Its been about 3 weeks, two T5HO, liquid ferts, CO2 and root tabs... urgh....


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

BettaMummy87 said:


> Methinks I feel a rescape coming on! Need me some ADA! my p. helferi arne;t carpeting at all... or growing that I can see. Its been about 3 weeks, two T5HO, liquid ferts, CO2 and root tabs... urgh....


Aquasoil does create ammonia spikes. I only use it for fish-less cycles and newly setup aquariums.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sand will work its way down under/inbetween marbles over time as its very fine. Sad is perfectly fine for planting in and you can do soil with sand cap 9not marbles, too much gap) or with root tabs if you have root feeders. That said I have 4 sand and 1 gravel based tank that only get liquid ferts not root tabs. I also have a soil and sand tank that I only dose Excel. Sands easier to plant in in my opinion and since you will keep a betta (i presume)you'll be keeping filter flow gentle which is good as strong flow can kick up sand in a tank and if sand gets into a mechanical filter it can mess it up. But being mindful of how your aim or baffle outflow you can still have a strong current and sand (if not a betta tank) just point water current towards the surface not downward.
I use Black Diamond 'sand' from Tractor supply co, $8 for a 50lb bag of it 20/40 grit and -60 grit is sand consistency, larger is more gravel-y. Its inert but needs washed thoroughly before use (get floating bits and a harmless but visually unappealing oil slick at the surface when first rinsing). I've used 3 bags (150lbs) in:2g,3g,7g,12g,20g long, and 55g and still paid less than for 1 bag for 10lb "aquarium" sand.


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

One last question, how do I go about putting the fertilizers in the sand, just stick them in? and how far down should they go?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Root tabs just stuff them as far down as you can into the substrate, the plant roots will grow towards them.


----------



## Cryztyle (Feb 28, 2014)

Okie dokie! thanks so much


----------

